# Cutting tags off



## nate_f2 (May 7, 2009)

I have a brand that I created but I want to cut the tags off the shirts I buy before I screen print them can I do this??


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes you can take out the original tags, just put your own in or screen print the tag on with all the relevant info.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you need more information on what is required on the label, you can check the FAQ:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html

You can just copy the information off the existing information if you want.


----------

